# 01377170123 televotum



## gelisbi (22 November 2008)

hallo,ich bin hier neu hatte auf den Telefon diese Rufnummer:01377170123 . Habe im Internet nachgesehen es ist die Rufnummer von Televotum.Ich bin bei freenet,habe dort den Komplettanschluß und den Samsung Router SMT-G3010. Nun erscheinen auf der Telefonrechnung auch diese Nummern zu Zeiten,wo niemand mehr auf ist von uns.Wer weiß Rat was kann ich machen,danke.
gelisbi


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 November 2008)

*AW: 01377170123 televotum*

Was meinst Du mit "es ist die Nummer von Televotum"???
Televotum ist ein anderer Begriff für den meistgebräuchliochen Einsatz von 0137-Nummern. Oder gibt es eine Seite/Firma, die so heisst?

Den Nutznießer der Anrufe verrät Dir der Inhaber des Nummernblocks 0137717xxxx

Meines Wissens ist das Arcor.
info(at)arcor.net

Ob da allerdings jemals jemand antowrtet?
Ich würde probieren, eine Anfrage dorthin zu stellen, die in erkennbarer Kopie auch an die Bundesnetzagentur geht.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: 01377170123 televotum*

soviel ich weiss ist es die nummer von 1.2.3.tv

ja ja, mal bei dem sender was bestellt und dann verdrängt


----------



## I-Hate-You (22 September 2011)

... RICHTIG, es handelt sich dabei um ARCOR !


----------

